# MySQL and VMWARE - 3 Operating systems



## jit786 (Apr 10, 2006)

I am doing a project for one client but i am kind a stuck. Here is the deal:-

I am running 3 servers operating systems on 1 Server using VMWARE. Operating system are:-

Windows 2003 web edition
Fedora 5
Solaris

I have to run a website on all three servers and do load balancing. I have phpbb running right now on windows server but the problem is that how I going to share the Mysql database with all the different servers. 

OR should I create a databases individually on each server. if yes, then how all the databases going to share the same information posted by the users.


----------

